# This is a dilemma.



## Colin norris (Feb 3, 2022)

You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so. 
Biden has taken it up and says he will do something. 
What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc. 

Where do you stand on  this?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


Me? Armed and dangerous. 24/7


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2022)

It's a damn shame but all my firearms were lost over the side when I was sailing the other day.

I'd give you the coordinates where I lost them but my GPS was broken.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


he never said he was gonna confiscate any guns but illegal ones.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time



Who is "you guys"?  I never said a bloody word about gun violence.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


There will be no gun confiscation.  Nobody liked it when the Republican president backed it using Federalized troops for support and The Guard may not support it again.  Present applications are fine, as far as I know.  Assault weapons were banned years ago.  My AR-15 build may look the part, but only fires one round at a time, so isn't an assault weapon.  I like stop and frisk for illegal weapons possession and longer harsher sentences for gun crimes including illegal possession, but don't see it happening.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


Its unconstitutional.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 4, 2022)

With the crime rate skyrocketing and the police no long proactive but reactive even liberals who are anti-gun are buying firearms for protection. 

Biden attempting to do something like banning and confiscating semi-automatic firearms including pistols will be a big failure in today’s environment. 









						There Were 5.4 Million First-Time Gun Buyers in 2021
					

First-time gun buyers accounted for about 30 percent of firearms sales in 2021, according to a survey of gun retailers.




					nationalinterest.org
				












						Times ‘Scare’: How NYC’s soaring crime is bleeding into Crossroads of the World
					

Times Square has long since cleaned up its “bad old days” act but some experts say recent shootings reflect a new crime wave that’s happening across NYC.




					nypost.com
				












						Rampant Crime, Violence And Omicron Will Stop Worker From Returning To New York City
					

If Mayor Eric Adams doesn’t act quickly to address the crime problem, Omicron keeps spreading, and companies continue to offer remote work options, and the job market remains hot, workers won’t want to return. Their physical and health safety is more important than a job.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?






No, you clod, we have been bellowing about how progressive loon DA's refuse to prosecute violent criminals.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 4, 2022)

It's almost as if the brilliant strategists of The Biden Administration are trying to deliberately throw the midterm election. 

As has been demonstrated in the past, very few issues are as likely to energize the conservative base than extra-judicial gun confiscation. 

Biden's policy makers are working overtime as Republican fund raisers.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 4, 2022)

fncceo said:


> It's almost as if the brilliant strategists of The Biden Administration are trying to deliberately throw the midterm election.
> 
> As has been demonstrated in the past, very few issues are as likely to energize the conservative base than extra-judicial gun confiscation.
> 
> Biden's policy makers are working overtime as Republican fund raisers.


They've figured out how to rig elections.  They aren't worried about losing.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 4, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They've figured out how to rig elections.  They aren't worried about losing.



It certainly seems that way.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 4, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


Here we Go again. The same old tyranny threats that have never happened. Don't utter one word about democrats causing rising gun violence  but simultaneously wanting to keep your guns for which you have No use.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Here we Go again. The same old tyranny threats that have never happened. Don't utter one word about democrats causing rising gun violence  but simultaneously wanting to keep your guns for which you have No use.


I don't own any guns pal.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## fncceo (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> but simultaneously wanting to keep your guns for which you have No use.



I have plenty of uses for mine ... come by some time and I'll show you.


----------



## night_son (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?



All our guns—the guns of every last American gun owner—in a freak mass boating accident sank to the bottom of Lake Erie. If Biden-his-time wants them he'll need a really big magnet to get them.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 4, 2022)

fncceo said:


> I have plenty of uses for mine ... come by some time and I'll show you.


Now you are being irrational and lying.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?



  It would be no surprise.

  Democraps have long been on the side of subhuman criminal shit, against the side of human beings.  They do not even try to hide it, as they once did.

  And the sole purpose and intended effect of attempts by the Democraps to strip Americans of our right to keep and bear arms is to make human beings into easier and safer prey for subhuman criminal shit.

  Back in the old days, when the Democraps cared more about not being so obvious about being pro-criminal they took up _“gun control”_ as a cause so that they could point to that as an argument against accusations that they were _“soft on crime”_, while supporting policies that were, in fact, beneficial to criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Don't utter one word about democrats causing rising gun violence but simultaneously wanting to keep your guns for which you have No use.



  Why not.

  It is the hard, undeniable truth.

  Democtraps are on the side of subhuman criminal shit, against the side of actual human beings.

  Democraps promote policies which have the undeniable intent and effect of increasing crime; of making human beings less safe from the predations of subhuman criminal shit.

  And Democraps oppose the right of human beings to possess weapons with which to defend ourselves from subhuman criminal shit.

  Our desire to keep our guns does not, in any way, support the pro-criminal bullshit that you and your kind promote.

  It is you and your kind who offer the strongest argument as to why we human beings need to protect our right to keep and bear arms.

  Go fuck yourself, all of you.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Now you are being irrational and lying.



Only one way to be sure ... make sure you come by late at night ... and wear dark clothing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> The same old tyranny threats that have never happened.



Wow.  Your ignorance of history is disgusting.

I mean, that is how fascist Germany literally got started, by issuing HEALTH PASSES, and confiscating the arms of people it thought were a threat to it's rule.   



Nazi Germany gesundheitspass (health pass)





The parallel between COVID vaccine passports and Nazi Germany​








						The parallel between COVID vaccine passports and Nazi Germany
					

Today I'm writing about the parallel between today's COVID vaccine passports and a similar health-tracking system used in 1940s Nazi Germany.



					www.stridentconservative.com
				




". . . . In 1940s Germany, the Main Office for Public Health of the National Socialist German Workers’ Party issued a health passport known as the _gesundheitspass_ (health card. bill of health. health pass) to allegedly track the health of the German people. In reality, these passports became one of the many tools used by the Nazi Party to identify and weed out non-Aryans.

While we haven’t seen anything like the atrocities that occurred in Nazi Germany — at least, not yet — there are striking parallels between how Hitler used health passes to control the Jews and how our government wants to use COVID passports to control Americans.

Government constantly assures us that COVID vaccine passports will protect our private information, but the reality is that they will make the names, phone numbers, and locations of people easily available to the government — in real-time if digital — and that will give government everything it needs to eventually create a “social credit system.”

Tech industry experts tell us that the digital platform used to support vaccine passports is the same platform used in China’s “social credit system.“ Some of the areas tracked in real time by China are (via New Horizons):

Medical history
Social media posts and internet search history
Bank accounts and credit cards
Residence, employment, and criminal history
Relationships and religious activities
Political activity
Once obtained, this information is fed to a central database to create a “social credit score” used to reward or punish citizens. Those with a high score are able to participate freely in society while those with a low score are prohibited from traveling, borrowing money, keep a job, or even get their children into school.

Government and the technocrats working to push COVID vaccine passports claim they can completely protect privacy, but as we know all-too-well post-9/11, protecting privacy is secondary to government’s insatiable need for power over our daily lives — a reality made worse in the age of COVID tyranny we find ourselves living in.

This means that despite government assurances that COVID vaccine passports will only be used to track compliance, they can easily be used to create a China-styled social credit system since they both use the same platform.

Biden continues to claim that vaccine passport mandates are off the table, but a division within the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (Federal Health IT Coordinating Council) recently predicted that “vaccine credentials” will become a “de facto requirement” to participate in ordinary activities.



> “From a Federal perspective, vaccines and vaccine credentials are matters of individual choice — there is no mandate for either. However, current trends suggest that *vaccine credentials could nevertheless become a market-imposed de facto requirement for an individual’s return to day-to-day activities*.” (emphasis mine)


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 4, 2022)

Naomi Wolf - Why Vaccine Passports Equal Slavery Forever​
Naomi Wolf reconsiders the 2nd Amendment at the New Hampshire Liberty Forum 2014​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


That this is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.

Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘confiscate’ weapons, impose tighter restrictions, or ‘ban’ firearms.

Of course, that won’t stop dishonest conservatives from lying about it anyway.


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Wow.  Your ignorance of history is disgusting.
> 
> I mean, that is how fascist Germany literally got started, by issuing HEALTH PASSES, and confiscating the arms of people it thought were a threat to it's rule.
> 
> ...






They are either amazingly ignorant, or fascists at heart.


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That this is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.
> 
> Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘confiscate’ weapons, impose tighter restrictions, or ‘ban’ firearms.
> 
> Of course, that won’t stop dishonest conservatives from lying about it anyway.





They don't have the ability to impose vaccine mandates either, yet here they are.

DURRRRR


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?



You are why we have the Second amendment written down in our Bill of Rights…..it doesnt grant or create the Right…..it exists outside of the Constitution…..but it does give idiots like you a chance to see it in writing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

If wannabe tyrants such as Colin Norris get their way with the Second Amendment, you can be certain that the First Amendment is next.  They're already trying to chip away at it, but nothing like they will do if they strip the people of the ability to resist by force of arms.

  Anyone who is familiar with Colin Norris' body of work on this forum, tell me that you don't think that if it was in his power, he'd have government burning down churches and criminally-prosecuting people for holding and expressing religious beliefs, or engaging in religious practices.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?



Most of the violence comes from gang warfare.

I doubt they bought any of their guns legally.

You'll never lower gun deaths unless you target gang warfare.


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Now you are being irrational and lying.






He's a cop, dipshit.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


Like all rational, thinking people , I stand firmliy against the unnecessary and ineffective restrictions Biden (read: all anti-gun loons) seeks to place on the exercise of the right to keep an dbear arms by the law abiding.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Here we Go again. The same old tyranny threats that have never happened.


... he says, right after offering up the idea that Biden might start confiscating weapons.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course, that won’t stop dishonest conservatives from lying about it anyway.


^^^^

Thinks the OP is a conservative


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Most of the violence comes from gang warfare.
> 
> I doubt they bought any of their guns legally.
> 
> You'll never lower gun deaths unless you target gang warfare.


Did it ever enter your head there are too many guns available to them?  Most Rambos have about six and never use them. They get stolen and they sell them to crims etc.


----------



## westwall (Feb 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Did it ever enter your head there are too many guns available to them?  Most Rambos have about six and never use them. They get stolen and they sell them to crims etc.






Did it ever enter into your head that the world is awash in guns?  Bad people NEVER have a problem getting them.

Ever.

So all you do is disarm the law abiding and make it easier for bad people to do bad things.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?



So confiscate the guns of the law abiding and still allow those who break current gun laws to keep their guns and stay on the street.  That will reduce crime? Where do you stand on this?


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That this is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.
> 
> Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘confiscate’ weapons, impose tighter restrictions, or ‘ban’ firearms.
> 
> Of course, that won’t stop dishonest conservatives from lying about it anyway.


And neither does Congress.  I'm glad you finally agree that banning guns is unconstitutional.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> So confiscate the guns of the law abiding and still allow those who break current gun laws to keep their guns and stay on the street.  That will reduce crime? Where do you stand on this?


No.  Take the bloody lot of them.  You as an average law abiding citizen don't need a gun. You've been brainwashed into thinking it's for protection when you've never been attacked.  You rarely go hunting if at all. There is no tyranny even after Obama was elected and now Biden,  you've still done nothing. 
It's your total misinterpretation of the 2nd and the tough guy image.  

It will stop nut jobs slaughtering kids like Sandy hook even if you do regard it as the price to pay for your pop guns. 

YOU should be able to ascertain my stance on guns.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> YOU should be able to ascertain my stance on guns.


Start a petition to repeal the 2nd Amendment. . . otherwise?


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Start a petition to repeal the 2nd Amendment. . . otherwise?


I don't care if you expand it.  I'm pointing out what the problem is and you don't like the truth. 
Cut your silly pics if you can't express yourself in words. You're exactly the type I'm referring to.  Not a functioning neuron between your ears.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Start a petition to repeal the 2nd Amendment. . . otherwise?


If Colin norris had read and understood the Constitution, he would see the 2nd Amendment was added as a right for the Citizen to protect himself from the goddam Government, who wants to take away that right. That's why I hate gun grabbers.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, you clod, we have been bellowing about how progressive loon DA's refuse to prosecute violent criminals.


There is that.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> If Colin norris had read and understood the Constitution, he would see the 2nd Amendment was added as a right for the Citizen to protect himself from the goddam Government, who wants to take away that right. That's why I hate gun grabbers.


If you had read my post you would understand this. 
Republicans like you called Obama a Muslim, terrorist and non american and should be in the WH. If  ever a gun had a justifiable use it was then to remove him but you did nothing. Never fired a shot. Absolutely nothing.  Not even the courage of your convictions. 

Then comes Biden who you  firmly believe is a puppet of the Chinese, instituting communism and is destroying the country through vacinnes and bowing to left millionaires. There's another justifiable reason to protect yourself from the government but you've got no guts Rambo. Like the rest of them. At tip and no iceberg. 

Have another go you imbecile.


----------



## westwall (Feb 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No.  Take the bloody lot of them.  You as an average law abiding citizen don't need a gun. You've been brainwashed into thinking it's for protection when you've never been attacked.  You rarely go hunting if at all. There is no tyranny even after Obama was elected and now Biden,  you've still done nothing.
> It's your total misinterpretation of the 2nd and the tough guy image.
> 
> It will stop nut jobs slaughtering kids like Sandy hook even if you do regard it as the price to pay for your pop guns.
> ...





If you assholes would keep the violent criminals off of the street, you might have a point.

But, as you idiots see fit to constantly let them out, you don't.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> If you assholes would keep the violent criminals off of the street, you might have a point.
> 
> But, as you idiots see fit to constantly let them out, you don't.


And trump never pardoned one? 
He has already promised to pardon the violent capitol rioters. He has pardoned his criminal buddies who helped him during his term. 

You've got a very short memory dickhead.


----------



## westwall (Feb 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> And trump never pardoned one?
> He has already promised to pardon the violent capitol rioters. He has pardoned his criminal buddies who helped him during his term.
> 
> You've got a very short memory dickhead.





No, asshole, I am talking about violent criminals who shoot people, are released, and shoot other people.

Eight percent of the criminals commit 80% of the violent crime.  You scumbags
can't release them fast enough.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, asshole, I am talking about violent criminals who shoot people, are released, and shoot other people.
> 
> Eight percent of the criminals commit 80% of the violent crime.  You scumbags
> can't release them fast enough.


Settle down Rambo.  Your figures are unsubstantiated. 
I'll take your ignorant word for it. 
And trump never released one ay? 
Check those stats boy.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> If you had read my post you would understand this.
> Republicans like you called Obama a Muslim, terrorist and non american and should be in the WH. If  ever a gun had a justifiable use it was then to remove him but you did nothing. Never fired a shot. Absolutely nothing.  Not even the courage of your convictions.
> 
> Then comes Biden who you  firmly believe is a puppet of the Chinese, instituting communism and is destroying the country through vacinnes and bowing to left millionaires. There's another justifiable reason to protect yourself from the government but you've got no guts Rambo. Like the rest of them. At tip and no iceberg.
> ...


You don't know what the fuck you're blathering about. People like me don't want to take out the Government. We don't want the Government to take us out. If you can't see what kind of despicable garbage is running the country then you should turn in your guns and curl up under their nut sacks. As for Rambo, he's a fucking sissy compared to me and my guys who did our duty.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 9, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> You don't know what the fuck you're blathering about. People like me don't want to take out the Government. We don't want the Government to take us out. If you can't see what kind of despicable garbage is running the country then you should turn in your guns and curl up under their nut sacks. As for Rambo, he's a fucking sissy compared to me and my guys who did our duty.


P.S: As for Biden and his nest of traitors, they're gonna be executed by firing squad at Gitmo.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 10, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> You don't know what the fuck you're blathering about.


Oh yes I do. The problem is you don't like the facts exposed. 



Hossfly said:


> People like me don't want to take out the Government. We don't want the Government to take us out.


The first sentence is a lie. The second is there's never been one instance where any government wanted to take you out. Why would they? Your the ever  reliable canon fodder they  need to exploit the rest. 


Hossfly said:


> If you can't see what kind of despicable garbage is running the country



Oh so youre a brain dead republican? Obviously you thought trump was far superior and still believe he should be POTUS. Suck eggs Rambo.  


Hossfly said:


> then you should turn in your guns and curl up under their nut sacks. As for Rambo, he's a fucking sissy compared to me and my guys who did our duty.



Youre just another windbag who thinks the world owes you somethIng because you have a gun. Fuck off. You're hate is dripping from your lips. Idiot.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


I live in a gun sanctuary county. The Feds will get no help from the locals if they start confiscating firearms. 

It seems that the Second Amendment is still quite popular in the United States by looking at the map. Probably much more popular than Joe Biden. It would be politically unwise for Biden to push for gun confiscation but Biden isn’t the sharpest knife in the drawer. 





If you are worried about the Dems confiscating firearms you might try to get you county or state to become a Second Amendment sanctury.









						Second Amendment sanctuary - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Second Amendment sanctuary​
_*Second Amendment sanctuary*, also known as a *gun sanctuary*, refers to states, counties, or localities in the United States that have adopted laws or resolutions to prohibit or impede the enforcement of certain gun controlmeasures perceived as violative of the Second Amendmentsuch as universal gun background checks, high capacity magazine bans, assault weapon bans, red flag laws, etc.[1][2]Although other jurisdictions had previously adopted legislation now characterized as creating Second Amendment sanctuaries, the Carroll County, Maryland Board of Commissioners is thought to be the first body to explicitly use the term "sanctuary" in its resolution on May 22, 2013[3] and Effingham County, Illinois County Board is thought to have to have popularized the term on April 16, 2018.[4][5][1][6]_


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2022)

This thread is funny!!


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I don't care if you expand it.  I'm pointing out what the problem is and you don't like the truth.
> Cut your silly pics if you can't express yourself in words. You're exactly the type I'm referring to.  Not a functioning neuron between your ears.


No. . . I'm telling you, that unless you are a federal judge?



Colin norris said:


> your total misinterpretation of the 2nd




Most folks don't give a shit what you think, b/c we have a second Amendment that contradicts YOUR opinions on that matter.  
SO?  As I said, nobody gives a shit what you bleeve.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


As usual Biden wants to take guns away from honest people in an attempt to stop violent crime caused by criminals. 

At the same time the Democratic Party seems to be pandering to the criminal element in our nation. 

People are waking up to the fact that crime is skyrocketing in our nation and many people are now first time gun owners. That likely includes a lot of liberals who at one time were opposed to gun ownership. 









						‘We Will Not Prosecute’: Left-Wing Prosecutors, Many Backed By Soros Cash, Implement Soft-On-Crime Policies Across America
					

Left-wing prosecutors have implemented soft-on-crime approaches to criminal justice across America, in some instances making it a matter of policy not to prosecute specific crimes.




					dailycaller.com
				












						NYC Police Union: Cops, Public ‘Not Safe’ after DA ‘Emboldened’ Criminals | National Review
					

Bragg issued a memo calling for downgrading felony charges in cases including armed robberies and drug dealing.




					www.nationalreview.com
				












						An Official Journal Of The NRA | NSSF Retailer Surveys Indicate 5.4 Million First-Time Gun Buyers in 2021
					

The National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF), the firearm industry trade association, revealed that at least 5.4 million people purchased a firearm for the first time in 2021.




					www.americanhunter.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.


James Craig: We don't have a gun problem we have a criminal problem​


----------



## westwall (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Settle down Rambo.  Your figures are unsubstantiated.
> I'll take your ignorant word for it.
> And trump never released one ay?
> Check those stats boy.




No, they are fully substantiated.  Your BS, on the other hand, is not.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Here we Go again. The same old tyranny threats that have never happened. Don't utter one word about democrats causing rising gun violence  but simultaneously wanting to keep your guns for which you have No use.




You ignorant fucking commie, you have no idea what I may or may not have a use for.

.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No.  Take the bloody lot of them.  You as an average law abiding citizen don't need a gun.


That being the case, we as a country don't need any more gun control laws.
Good of you to prove that point.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> YOU should be able to ascertain my stance on guns


Yes - one that flows naturally from your ignorance, bigotry and irrational fear.
There's not a functioning neuron between your ears.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That this is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.
> 
> Presidents don’t have the authority to ‘confiscate’ weapons, impose tighter restrictions, or ‘ban’ firearms.
> 
> Of course, that won’t stop dishonest conservatives from lying about it anyway.


Colin is an Australian...he isn't familiar with our governments workings.





__





						As Ottawa tighten screws... truckers close Detroit-Windsor crossing....
					

Big dumb truckies? And you expect the government to capitulate to those  idiots?   Yes.  They raised 10 million US dollars,  GoFundMe sided with the authoritarians and cancelled the fundraising...so the Truckers went to GiveSendGo and raised another seven million.  They aren't going anywhere...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2022)

Hossfly did you get my lst pm message?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hossfly did you get my lst pm message?


Yep. Watched it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Who is "you guys"?  I never said a bloody word about gun violence.


The voices in his head.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 11, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You guys have been bellowing about the rise in gun violence for some time and rightly so.
> Biden has taken it up and says he will do something.
> What you if he starts confiscating weapons, imposing tighter restrictions on applicants and the ban on assault type guns etc.
> 
> Where do you stand on  this?


Nope. 

Gun laws do not stop gun crime, and you fucking know it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Yep. Watched it.


Oh well I never heard bs k from you on it,so that being the case,don’t you agree that was the most exciting video I have ever sent you Hossfly


----------



## whitehall (Feb 11, 2022)

Beto O'Rourke told the truth about the democrat agenda when he said "damn right we are coming for your weapons". Why wasn't anyone listening? Of course Beto backed off when he laughably decided to run for governor of Texas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh well I never heard bs k from you on it,so that being the case,don’t you agree that was the most exciting video I have ever sent you Hossfly


Also how come I did not hear back from you on it,how could you not get super excited over that, I mean din you agree thst is the most fantastic news you have heard the last two years and that we finally have solid PROOF thst the deep state is go8ngndown


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 11, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Nope.
> 
> Gun laws do not stop gun crime, and you fucking know it.


Of course not but if all the Rambos couldnt get guns like ice cream there wouldn't be a saturation point line now. 
YOU can make all the justifications you want.  What is going on is because of the 2nd and it's deliberate misinterpretation and the ego and testosterone problem with the American male. 
Like nearly every gun owner, you do not need the weapons you have.  You have them because You can and it makes you a tough guy.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Of course not but if all the Rambos couldnt get guns like ice cream there wouldn't be a saturation point line now.
> YOU can make all the justifications you want.  What is going on is because of the 2nd and it's deliberate misinterpretation and the ego and testosterone problem with the American male.
> Like nearly every gun owner, you do not need the weapons you have.  You have them because You can and it makes you a tough guy.


Thank you for further illustrating your ignorance, bigotry and irrational fear.


----------

